# skype - problem with audio playback

## bisz

Witam, MAm problem ze skype . Gdy chce do kogos zadzwonic mam okienku z komunikatem :

Call Failed: Problem with Audio Playback

mam laptopa i stacjonarny na obu gentoo i na obu to samo. 

Dodam ze normalnie dziala mi dzwiek czy to w mplayerze czy w xmm wiec juz nie wiem co jest grane...

----------

## Radioaktywny

Witam

A co masz ustawione w skype w opcjach w Sound Devices?

----------

## bisz

Wszedzie Default device, przy czym moja karta dzwiekowa to HDA NVidia.

Dodam ze trzecim komputerze gdzie jest ac97 mam to samo...

----------

## SlashBeast

Masz emulacje OSS w kernelu ?

----------

## bisz

```

<M> Sound card support         

  Advanced Linux Sound Architecture 

<M> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture    

<M>   Sequencer support          

<M>     Sequencer dummy client          

<M>   OSS Mixer API                     

<M>   OSS PCM (digital audio) API       

[*]     OSS PCM (digital audio) API - Include plugin system      

[*]   OSS Sequencer API             

<M>   RTC Timer support              

[*]     Use RTC as default sequencer timer            

[*]   Dynamic device file minor numbers            

[*]   Support old ALSA API         

[*]   Verbose procfs contents  

[ ]   Verbose printk         

[ ]   Debug          

```

W sound-Open Sound System nie mam nic zaznaczone, powinienem ?

----------

## SlashBeast

Nie nie.

```
<M>   OSS Mixer API                     

<M>   OSS PCM (digital audio) API
```

 To jest ta emulacja.

Odpal skype w konsoli, i sprawdz co zwraca, możę coś typu brak uprawnien do /dev/dsp ?

----------

## bisz

w konsoli pusto, chyba ze z jakims parametrem trzeba odpalic...

----------

## SlashBeast

może

```
strace skype
```

 i wtedy będzie cos wiadomo.

----------

## bisz

strace generuje takiego matrixa w konsoli ze nie wiem nawet gdzie zacząć...

----------

